# Moon OS land you on Moon !!



## vaithy (Mar 16, 2009)

Now a days Listing on the Distrowatch is increasingly became difficult considering Zillion distros out there but DW listed only three hundreds(approx) and another two hundreds put on waitlist..Out of this only Top hundreds ranked in the DW first page..(our own forum member  Anurag bhd's Granular 1 also there (84th)..
So when I saw the unknown cambodian artist managed to push his Distro in to DW listing first I was skeptical.. then curious downloaded the ISO burn it and push it two of my testing rig one AMD X2 4200+ 2GB DDR2+ATI R3450 desktop PC another Compaq V3425 Turion AMD64+6150Nvdia+1 GB DDR2 Labtop..there was always some difficult for me whenever I inserted my Ubuntu or mint CD it simply whitewash whole of the LCD and don't do anything.. but on the other hand , my desktop is fully loaded with Ubuntu ,Mint,Sidux and Chakra alpha-2.. no issue at all
When I first booted Moon OS in my shiny compaq laptop same problem occurred, but I pressed the Tab key while the Grub is showing the kernal entries and added acpi=off at the end.. this does the trick
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3590/3283623619_cc52e16e5c_m.jpg  *farm4.static.flickr.com/3349/3273452797_68b303bcc5_m.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3624/3284449398_ffe66e36ee_m.jpg  *farm4.static.flickr.com/3584/3283629023_26f61124cb_m.jpg

*distrowatch.com/images/screenshots/moonos-2-small.png

In my desktop which has 22" viewsonic monitor was great spectacle on Moon OS...

Only grip is other partitions are not mounted automatically even i can view the icon in the desktop..
otherwiswe it is perfect distro thus they who kept telling ubuntu is very slow on thier computer.. my version is enlightment


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 16, 2009)

cool man, the looks are awesome.


----------



## clarjon1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Not bad, looks clean and fast, i'll have to try it out sometime.
Out of curiosity, what hardware are you running this on?


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 17, 2009)

vaithy said:


> downloaded the ISO burn it and push it two of my testing rig one AMD X2 4200+ 2GB DDR2+ATI R3450 desktop PC another Compaq V3425 Turion AMD64+6150Nvdia+1 GB DDR2 Labtop..
> 
> In my desktop which has 22" viewsonic monitor was great spectacle on Moon OS...






clarjon1 said:


> Out of curiosity, what hardware are you running this on?



  ^^ Are you even reading buddy ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 17, 2009)

hmm...impersive. nice and sleek interface too


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks cool n sexy
Tnx for the info dude....


----------



## ECE0105 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks awesome...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Looks awesome...


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2009)

clarjon1 said:


> Out of curiosity,* what hardware are you running this on*?


lol


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 18, 2009)

Woo! Looks cool


----------



## Master of geeks (Mar 18, 2009)

Great looks!!


----------



## amritpal2489 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like Nokia L'amour collection..


----------

